# Mac & Cheese Pix & Me :)



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 16, 2007)

And a full happy tummy :happy:


----------



## latefreshman15 (Nov 16, 2007)

wish i had been there to share!


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 16, 2007)

latefreshman15 said:


> wish i had been there to share!



haha 


it was yummmy


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 16, 2007)

i wish my belly was getting bigger faster


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 16, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> i wish my belly was getting bigger faster



Nice way to bump your thread to the top ...


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 16, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Nice way to bump your thread to the top ...



whats that supppose to mean?


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 16, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> whats that supppose to mean?



She's saying you're a camwhore who needs to keep things in one thread, and not double post. I know you're probably excited to be here, but chill out a little and try to keep random pics of yourself to either one thread or a thread it belongs in that already exists.

Well actually, she wasn't trying to say that, but I am. Stop making so many threads about yourself. Keep it to one. That's all.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 16, 2007)

Whoa...everyone chill. I know she's posting a lot but give her a break. She'll settle in.

Crav, I think people are feeling a little spammed, but we're glad you're here, and glad you seem to be so enthusiastic. 

Have fun, and welcome to Dims.


----------



## AppreSheAte (Nov 16, 2007)

She's awesome and just a growing girl.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Nov 16, 2007)

If she's a camwhore, then so is every other girl who takes a lot of pictures for herself on Facebook. Guys, get a grip; it's everybody's board.


----------



## findingme4me (Nov 17, 2007)

lather me with baby oil and call me switzerland!

i do think that a thread with all the pictures with captions to tell us what you are doing and showing would be just as good as starting a new one ever time you change your underwear but hey thats just me and well were cool so keep on keeping on!


----------



## MissStacie (Nov 17, 2007)

:eat1:Why must we jump all over this girl for doing what everyone else does? I'm a cam whore, too, then because Iv'e got pics all over the place.

You can imagine how many emails I get from people that have seen me on these boards but don't participate becuase of all the bashing/flaming of people. Its a little high schoolish and very immature, and as a community, we need to stop. How can we expect the world to support us when we don't support each other? 

Lay off the girl....I'm a Mac and Cheese fan, too..and I loved the pics!

Hugs,


----------



## tonynyc (Nov 17, 2007)

Nice thread and great pics- probably one of the best plus for Velvetta Shells and Cheese (though I do like tomake the stuff from scratch)....


----------



## LoveBHMS (Nov 17, 2007)

MissStacie said:


> :eat1:Why must we jump all over this girl for doing what everyone else does? I'm a cam whore, too, then because Iv'e got pics all over the place.
> 
> You can imagine how many emails I get from people that have seen me on these boards but don't participate becuase of all the bashing/flaming of people. Its a little high schoolish and very immature, and as a community, we need to stop. How can we expect the world to support us when we don't support each other?
> 
> ...



Yay Stacie! I think she's adorable and obviously enthused about her body and obviously has a ton of confidence and likes showing off. Good for her. Also, it's apparent a lot of people enjoy her threads or they wouldn't get so many responses.


----------



## Seth Warren (Nov 17, 2007)

"We want more photos of girls eating and getting fatter."

"Oh no! You're posting too many photos!"

Pfft...people are never satisfied. Personally, as long as it's photos of attractive fat women, I'm all in favour (just don't quote the actual photos in subsequent replies - that's annoying). She's not offering to enlarge anyone's penis or sell cheap watches, so it doesn't smell of spam to me, just enthusiasm. Let's not drive her away for the crime of being excited and willing to share, okay?


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

i feel terrible.. im really new to this, and i just finally felt comfortable in my skin.. and everywhere i go, even here cant even accept it


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

MissStacie said:


> :eat1:Why must we jump all over this girl for doing what everyone else does? I'm a cam whore, too, then because Iv'e got pics all over the place.
> 
> You can imagine how many emails I get from people that have seen me on these boards but don't participate becuase of all the bashing/flaming of people. Its a little high schoolish and very immature, and as a community, we need to stop. How can we expect the world to support us when we don't support each other?
> 
> ...



thanks <3:wubu::wubu:


----------



## Chimpi (Nov 17, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> i wish my belly was getting bigger faster



I wish I had some Macaroni & Cheese right now.  Even though I do not particularly care for Velveeta cheese.
I am glad you are comfortable in being open with who you are; which includes your body (100% of the time).


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

Chimpi said:


> I wish I had some Macaroni & Cheese right now.  Even though I do not particularly care for Velveeta cheese.
> I am glad you are comfortable in being open with who you are; which includes your body (100% of the time).



thanks.... i learned that this is the body i was given, and i love food it makes me feel good and happy so thats all i want is to feel good and be happy


----------



## Naturalist Phil (Nov 17, 2007)

Don't worry about it.
Better to be happy, free, and well intentioned than to be doubtful, cynical, condemning, etc.
"Don't let 'em get you down"~Daniel Cage:
You rock!


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 17, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> i feel terrible.. im really new to this, and i just finally felt comfortable in my skin.. and everywhere i go, even here cant even accept it



Sorry, I've been sick the past two days and have admittedly been pretty crabby to anyone nearby. :doh:

Please don't go...the drones need you...they look up to you. 

*shuffles off to get some rest*


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

The Orange Mage said:


> Sorry, I've been sick the past two days and have admittedly been pretty crabby to anyone nearby. :doh:
> 
> Please don't go...the drones need you...they look up to you.
> 
> *shuffles off to get some rest*



its ok... ill stay


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Nov 17, 2007)

Macs N Cheese just isn't Macs N Cheese, unless you get Thick N Creamy. 

Oh, and Orange mage, you're getting rep for the Alpha Centauri reference.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Macs N Cheese just isn't Macs N Cheese, unless you get Thick N Creamy.
> 
> Oh, and Orange mage, you're getting rep for the Alpha Centauri reference.



mmmmm Thick and creamy?


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Nov 17, 2007)

You're a cutie! Stick around and don't let anyone make you feel bad about who you are or what you do. I enjoyed the pics and look forward to more! ((hugs))


----------



## Red (Nov 17, 2007)

The Orange Mage said:


> She's saying you're a camwhore who needs to keep things in one thread, and not double post. I know you're probably excited to be here, but chill out a little and try to keep random pics of yourself to either one thread or a thread it belongs in that already exists.
> 
> Well actually, she wasn't trying to say that, but I am. Stop making so many threads about yourself. Keep it to one. That's all.




Better to be a camwhore than a miserable old git trapped in the body of a teenager like yourself. Chill dude, you're scaring me.

*edit* Just saw your apology. People do get excited when they find these boards, let them have their few posts of fun, they generally settle down after a bit.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

Red said:


> Better to be a camwhore than a miserable old git trapped in the body of a teenager like yourself. Chill dude, your scaring me.



he he he


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 17, 2007)

The Orange Mage said:


> Sorry, I've been sick the past two days and have admittedly been pretty crabby to anyone nearby. :doh:
> 
> Please don't go...the drones need you...they look up to you.
> 
> *shuffles off to get some rest*



I'm glad "the drones" need her. I'll just go off and stir some honey then will I? >_>

Crave, your pixes be awesome. Don't let anybody scare you off.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 17, 2007)

Blackjack_Jeeves said:


> Oh, and Orange mage, you're getting rep for the Alpha Centauri reference.



I am SO glad someone got that.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> You're a cutie! Stick around and don't let anyone make you feel bad about who you are or what you do. I enjoyed the pics and look forward to more! ((hugs))



thank you <:wubu:33333333333333


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 17, 2007)

I agree...let this girl alone!

She strikes me as a very sweet and very cute young woman and she's more than welcome to share whatever pics she wishes to share.

Yes, I also LOVE macaroni and cheese but prefer to follow a killer homemade recipe I have.


All the best to you, Crav!

Hugs

Dennis


----------



## LongTimeFA (Nov 18, 2007)

You are absolutely adorable! I am not a "regular" but have come around enough to know that there are a handful of folks who feel it is their responsibility to scour these threads looking for a reason to criticize someone (which is why I don't post a lot myself). Don't let them get to you!


----------



## goldendiamondeyes (Nov 18, 2007)

MissStacie said:


> :eat1:Why must we jump all over this girl for doing what everyone else does? I'm a cam whore, too, then because Iv'e got pics all over the place.
> 
> You can imagine how many emails I get from people that have seen me on these boards but don't participate becuase of all the bashing/flaming of people. Its a little high schoolish and very immature, and as a community, we need to stop. How can we expect the world to support us when we don't support each other?
> 
> ...



*I agree, this group is very "CLICKISH" My guy and I have both tried to post here and state what WE AS FAT PEOPLE see and feel as being FAT PEOPLE and all we get is IGNORED! So I have stopped posting here,,,,,This to me isn't a community where an SSBBW (Thats me). Or a FA (thats my man) feel free to post OR WANT TO BE APART OF, I had enough of the name calling, ignoring, sideways looks when I was in school not even to mention that I STILL get in public. SO Until that is changes HERE....I don't think this community is any better than there.....And that people is so SAD, cause I'd think all here know what it is like to be made fun of and ignored by the outside world....and then for some if not all to turn around and call them self a SSBBW/BBW respecting community..........Come one......get real and see what you are all doing......If I ain't had my ass spread all over some magazine then I guess I ain't nobody...... *

*~{**@**Goldendiamondeyes**@**}~*


----------



## Naturalist Phil (Nov 18, 2007)

I think you are right to a degree. Perhaps that's why I have not posted much here. I recall responding to a particular post earlier this year and received a sarcastic response, which was not warranted at all.
I don't know..... Call it sarcasm or call it narcississm. It seems there are folks out there who simply keep others/themselves distanced when they actually believe their behavior is what the "crowd" wants to see and enjoys perpetuating.
No judgements and no powerplays...I'd say.

You know?
"Hostility is like a psychic boomerang" and yet it's hard to keep from bouncing it back to them.... So many of us spend our energy mitigating the stuff that others hurl our way and it is tiring.

And I cannot stand people judging me, either.
What gives them the right?

As soon as someone judges me... I know who they are.
They are either full of themselves or they feel they must cut down others to make themselves feel superior.

Either way it's fear.

We've got to encourage tolerance, acceptance, and do our own part for the collective community here.

Maybe someone derives satisfaction by posting photos of themself.
Excellent.
I thought that was part of is Board.

Maybe someone lurks because they are apprehensive of how the community (or members of the community) will treat them.
That's their deal, but it's not fulfilling the community or the individual's life in my opinion, more often than not.

For everyone who likes to poke, nitpick, harass, or ride on their high horse:
Meditate please.
Ponder your existence.
Consider how you might affect others, negatively.
If you don't have anything nice to say. (you know the rest of it)

I'm all about doing what comes natural, but don't do it at another's expense.

That's all I have.

Happy posting and Happy Holidays!
Phil
:doh:


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 18, 2007)

Naturalist Phil said:


> I think you are right to a degree. Perhaps that's why I have not posted much here. I recall responding to a particular post earlier this year and received a sarcastic response, which was not warranted at all.
> I don't know..... Call it sarcasm or call it narcississm. It seems there are folks out there who simply keep others/themselves distanced when they actually believe their behavior is what the "crowd" wants to see and enjoys perpetuating.
> No judgements and no powerplays...I'd say.
> 
> ...



hey hey everyone just b e happy.. im not going to take to heart what everyone is saying about me thats (mean ) i love who i am.. and how my weight gain is progressing so everyone be happy.. stop jumping at eachothers throats and smile


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Nov 18, 2007)

you are ADORABLE!!!!!!:smitten:


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 18, 2007)

IwannabeVERYfat said:


> you are ADORABLE!!!!!!:smitten:



thanks i suppose


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat (Nov 18, 2007)

I meant every word


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 18, 2007)

IwannabeVERYfat said:


> I meant every word



ha ha thanks


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 18, 2007)

goldendiamondeyes said:


> I agree, this group is very "CLICKISH" My guy and I have both tried to post here and state what WE AS FAT PEOPLE see and feel as being FAT PEOPLE and all we get is IGNORED!...





Naturalist Phil said:


> I think you are right to a degree. Perhaps that's why I have not posted much here. I recall responding to a particular post earlier this year and received a sarcastic response, which was not warranted at all....



It's very hard being new in a place where many people know each other, whether in person or online.

I think this thread might be helpful. Take a look. And stick around - let us get to know you.


----------



## goldendiamondeyes (Nov 18, 2007)

*All I'm trying to get across to this group is "STOP BEING CLICKY!" all of us as Fat kids, or Fat adults, lovers of Fat....ieee male or female. We have had a life full off people making fun of us, talking down to us, making us feel not excepted.
But then to have a group/community that is intended to be a place where we can all come and get refuge from society and the name calling... And then to try and make us feel welcome enough to come here and state how we are feeling, and then to be ignored,talked hateful or short too.....Management needs to be more up on these comments and stop them....(that's my opinion)
*

*~{**@**goldendiamondeyes**@**}~*


----------



## goldendiamondeyes (Nov 18, 2007)

SoVerySoft said:


> It's very hard being new in a place where many people know each other, whether in person or online.
> 
> I think this thread might be helpful. Take a look. And stick around - let us get to know you.




*
That the point, I'm not a new person here! I've been here for years....But it should not matter whether a person is NEW or not......it is the clickyness.....it is just like the cheerleaders and the nerds in school all over again....*


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 18, 2007)

goldendiamondeyes said:


> *
> That the point, I'm not a new person here! I've been here for years....But it should not matter whether a person is NEW or not......it is the clickyness.....it is just like the cheerleaders and the nerds in school all over again....*



dont wry be happy


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 18, 2007)

goldendiamondeyes said:


> *
> That the point, I'm not a new person here! I've been here for years....But it should not matter whether a person is NEW or not......it is the clickyness.....it is just like the cheerleaders and the nerds in school all over again....*



I understand, but if you read that thread you'll see that everyone (even people who have been here since day one, like me) can feel ignored sometimes. 

I think anytime there are groups of people who know each other it can be perceived as cliques. And it's hard not to act friendly with people who are your friends, while not being as friendly to the people you don't know. That's human nature. 

I hope you'll continue to contribute and get to know us as we get to know you. This really is a friendly and accepting place for the most part.


----------



## goldendiamondeyes (Nov 18, 2007)

*I agree, we all can feel ignored and misunderstood.....But My point is, why cant we be more cautious and make sure that we not make people feel not wanted? Would that be hard to do? Even make sure to comment on the newer posts, but not judgemental..... *


----------



## SoVerySoft (Nov 18, 2007)

goldendiamondeyes said:


> I agree, we all can feel ignored and misunderstood.....But My point is, why cant we be more cautious and make sure that we not make people feel not wanted? Would that be hard to do? Even make sure to comment on the newer posts, but not judgemental.....



I know you are not referring to me personally but I can only respond from my own personal position.

I wish I had the time to comment on all posts so that people felt more welcome. I also wish I was that kind of person - but it feels awkward and insincere to me to post bubbly supportive stuff as though it was my job to do so. I prefer to respond when I am moved or inspired. 

Maybe we should have a welcoming committee to make sure no one is ignored.


----------



## goldendiamondeyes (Nov 18, 2007)

*That would be cool to have a committee that would do that. Great Idea! I'd even volunteer some time for that.....*


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 18, 2007)

As someone that frequently posts responses to pictures (this is my first time noticing this thread, btw), I have to wonder is it cliquish to GIVE compliments as well as wishing to receive them? I mean, why complain about being ignored when you don't have many posts yourself....does that mean you haven't been big on complimenting others? GIVING attention is just as important as receiving it....someone said in another thread "This is everyone's board" and I liked that....because it means you get back what you put into it. 

I saw pictures of others on this very board not receiving the compliments that I thought they should have received....
Funny that people that haven't been participating very long/much seem to expect the world to fall at their feet whilst not giving anything to warrant it.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 18, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> As someone that frequently posts responses to pictures (this is my first time noticing this thread, btw), I have to wonder is it cliquish to GIVE compliments as well as wishing to receive them? I mean, why complain about being ignored when you don't have many posts yourself....does that mean you haven't been big on complimenting others? GIVING attention is just as important as receiving it....someone said in another thread "This is everyone's board" and I liked that....because it means you get back what you put into it.
> 
> I saw pictures of others on this very board not receiving the compliments that I thought they should have received....
> Funny that people that haven't been participating very long/much seem to expect the world to fall at their feet whilst not giving anything to warrant it.



i understand where your coming from thanks <3


----------



## AppreSheAte (Nov 18, 2007)

as a guy i've been banned from chat because people think i am a fake for not putting up my picture. not sure how you can be a fake person, but then as i have chatted i've been told i lie, even though i tell the truth. i have moved around quite a bit over the past few years and so i really am from different places what seems all the time.

anyway, my point is although i would hope that people that like and admire people of size would be more accepting of one another, but so far i havent found this to be true. it almost seems like women of size are more sensitive or can get more insensed than what i would consider normal. perhaps it is another reason to love em, insatiability, extreme passion are good things - but why can't they or this group be more accepting and less confrontrational. 

everyone is different. if they are not offensive or aggressive to you, why can't you - generically meaning all of us, accept them for who they are and not classify them as a fake, poser, or some sort of show off?

i think craveinthecurves is great! i think it's fantastic she is so excited to about her body and wants to show off a bit. i also realize that maybe she needs this outlet to give herself more confidence and hopefully find encouragement or support.


----------



## dan (Nov 18, 2007)

I love Mac n Cheese. You seem like alot of fun.. KEEP POSTIN....


----------



## LongTimeFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> As someone that frequently posts responses to pictures (this is my first time noticing this thread, btw), I have to wonder is it cliquish to GIVE compliments as well as wishing to receive them? I mean, why complain about being ignored when you don't have many posts yourself....does that mean you haven't been big on complimenting others? GIVING attention is just as important as receiving it....someone said in another thread "This is everyone's board" and I liked that....because it means you get back what you put into it.
> 
> I saw pictures of others on this very board not receiving the compliments that I thought they should have received....
> Funny that people that haven't been participating very long/much seem to expect the world to fall at their feet whilst not giving anything to warrant it.



I think you missed the point... It is not about receiving compliments. This girl got scolded for the way she posted.


----------



## Mikey (Nov 19, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> i feel terrible.. im really new to this, and i just finally felt comfortable in my skin.. and everywhere i go, even here cant even accept it



YOU ARE MORE THEN WELCOME HERE!! I think there might be some petty jealousy of all the attention you are getting. It's too bad!! You are completely appropriate. Welcome to the fold and hopefully we can grow with you as you grow!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 19, 2007)

AppreSheAte said:


> as a guy i've been banned from chat because people think i am a fake for not putting up my picture. not sure how you can be a fake person, but then as i have chatted i've been told i lie, even though i tell the truth. i have moved around quite a bit over the past few years and so i really am from different places what seems all the time.
> 
> anyway, my point is although i would hope that people that like and admire people of size would be more accepting of one another, but so far i havent found this to be true. it almost seems like women of size are more sensitive or can get more insensed than what i would consider normal. perhaps it is another reason to love em, insatiability, extreme passion are good things - but why can't they or this group be more accepting and less confrontrational.
> 
> ...



You were banned from chat because you have consistently lied to women there for many years. You have been banned with previous nicks and you make new ones, come back and pretend to be a different person. You chatted to me as Zorro, and when I asked you to stop chatting with me, you did. However, you came back as BigBelliedGuy and chatted with me again, as a whole new person, never once indicating that you were Zorro. It was only due to another chatter talking to me about Appresheate on the Forums who she was suspicious about, that I realised BigBelliedGuy was you. You have had several other nicknames and even after being found out as BigBelliedGuy you came back with ANOTHER nick, NickT. Dropped a pm to a woman that gave you away in one sentence, then dropped that nickname. 

Please dont try to make youself out as some innocent victim, it SO doesn't wash. 

ps. sorry about thread hijack, continue as you were...

ps. Curves, I apologise for snapping at you before on your thread, I was having a bad day,came to read the forums and all the new threads and double posted threads annoyed me. I hope you have fun here and good luck with your gaining.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 19, 2007)

LongTimeFA said:


> I think you missed the point... It is not about receiving compliments. This girl got scolded for the way she posted.




It seems that you misunderstood....when I made my original post, I didn't really have Crav in mind- it really wasn't to her..... even though it does hold true that if you're new here, why is everyone obligated to fulfill your wishes/desires if you're not willing to participate and help others with similar wants/wishes?


----------



## Buffetbelly (Nov 19, 2007)

The Orange Mage said:


> Please don't go...the drones need you...they look up to you.


 
There will be a drone riot if CravInTheCurves88 leaves the forum --unless a moderator comes along and nerve staples us all!


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 20, 2007)

Buffetbelly said:


> There will be a drone riot if CravInTheCurves88 leaves the forum --unless a moderator comes along and nerve staples us all!



can we please stop talking about this matter!!! i know wat i did wrong.. and im sorry for all those ive annoyed:doh:


----------



## The Orange Mage (Nov 20, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> can we please stop talking about this matter!!! i know wat i did wrong.. and im sorry for all those ive annoyed:doh:



Don't worry, it was just someone continuing the nerdy joke in my post.


----------



## Jes (Nov 20, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> can we please stop talking about this matter!!! i know wat i did wrong.. and im sorry for all those ive annoyed:doh:


wait, i thought you said you were leaving Dims?

I swear, I will NEVER learn the rules to this game!! I'm gonna have to work harder.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 21, 2007)

Jes said:


> wait, i thought you said you were leaving Dims?
> 
> I swear, I will NEVER learn the rules to this game!! I'm gonna have to work harder.



i said i was staying...because people made me realize that i shouldnt leave over stupid ignorant things people tell me....


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 22, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> i said i was staying...because people made me realize that i shouldnt leave over stupid ignorant things people tell me....



You aren't going to make many friends with comments like that hun. Most people were just trying to help.


----------



## Emma (Nov 22, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> i said i was staying...because people made me realize that i shouldnt leave over stupid ignorant things people tell me....



So us telling you to put your pictures in one post was a "stupid ignorant" thing to say, was it?


----------



## Stealth (Nov 22, 2007)

Oh wow, you aren't having much luck here huh! Methinks you needed to word that last comment a little better.

To the rest- let it slip. Like you've never said something that came out worse than you meant?


----------



## scudmissilez (Nov 27, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> i wish my belly was getting bigger faster



Make the Bf make you some cake.....ever try frosting one with chocolate mousse?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 27, 2007)

scudmissilez said:


> Make the Bf make you some cake.....ever try frosting one with chocolate mousse?




Oh jeez....now you have perked *my* interest....post pix plz kthx


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Jan 12, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Oh jeez....now you have perked *my* interest....post pix plz kthx



haha mmm sounds yummy


----------

